# Hatchling Royal Python.



## Maxhugo (Jan 22, 2010)

HI guys, Im looking for some baby royal pyhtons cheap preferably please get back to me on this if you know about anything or if intrested.:2thumb:


----------



## joshboi (Jan 4, 2009)

hay i got a 500g royal i want 60 4 it


----------



## Maxhugo (Jan 22, 2010)

how old is it


----------



## Maxhugo (Jan 22, 2010)

do u have an email so i can get back to you


----------



## Maxhugo (Jan 22, 2010)

male or female


----------

